# Is selling wrist-braced slingshots legal across the U.S?



## angelgdo (Sep 6, 2016)

First of all, I'd like to thank you for taking your valuable time to answer my question. I'm a recent engineering student with a passion for business, and I have started a small business manufacturing plastic injected products and CNC machined parts. I'd like to add a few items to my repertoire; one of them being a wrist-braced slingshot, such as the image (not actual product) pictured below. I would like to know if there would be any legal implications with distributing this product inside the U.S?

Thanks,

Angel


----------



## Boden (Sep 5, 2016)

I suggest you lawyer-up before selling anything that might be considered a weapon.

That said, personally I'd call the folk at simple shot and ask what they did.


----------



## angelgdo (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't know if he would be willing to share that kind of information. I don't think he would appreciate possible competition asking for advice.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Kmart and Walmart sell em...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

IMO Wrist braced slingshots are massively over rated. That being said, I live in Mass where all slingshots are illegal to sell to anyone not in a slingshot club and my local walmart has them.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only in some local area jurisdictions and a couple(?) of states consider them illegal, for example,if i remember correctly, wrist braced slingshots are illegal in new york state. research is easy, just look at the disclaimer for the daisy and barnett ones, usually they will have an asterisk with a disclaimer of where they can not be shipped to, due to being outlawed there.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I wouldn't try to compete with Walmart. Besides that thing is all over eBay. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh yeah! WELCOME to the forum. Didn't mean to come off as negative.


----------

